# Faint positive on wondfo and clear blue yesterday now nothing today !



## Helena Jacob

Hello everyone , 
I’m looking for a little advice please ? So I’ve been having pregnancy symptoms the last week or so. Metallic taste, tender breasts, food aversions and bloating. So I decided to do a wondfo and clear blue test yesterday morning which came up with a super faint line. However since then (this morning) I did another wondfo test and nothing at all came up. So I’m slightly confused. Am I building my hopes up for nothing? Is it just my eyes that can see the line? It may be worth mentioning I have irregular periods so not exactly sure of my ovulation times. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated , thanks ladies.


----------



## Helena Jacob

This is the clear blue result. Above is the wondfo.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks bfp!!


----------



## Helena Jacob

Aww thank you! I’m really hoping it is. I feel so discouraged today as a line hasn’t appeared at all! Hopefully it’s just because I am so early, thought it was just my eyes and wishful thinking X


----------



## LuvallmyH

I think they look bfp also!


----------



## Helena Jacob

Bevziibubble said:


> Looks bfp!!

Thanks ! Not sure why it hasn’t appeared today on the same test. Maybe I should leave it a few days and re test after? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope they darken up nicely for you hun!


----------



## Helena Jacob

Kiwiberry said:


> Hope they darken up nicely for you hun!

Aww thank you lovely! Me too. I’ll test again in the next couple of days. I was worried incase it was an evap line showing but the result popped up after 3 mins so I’m hoping it’s a positive ! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

I hope ure tests got darker hon.


----------



## Helena Jacob

Suggerhoney said:


> I hope ure tests got darker hon.

Awww thankyou lovely, unfortunately they didn’t! Not sure if they were faulty tests. Still haven’t had any period or bleeding so checking every other day just incase ! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

